# This is scary!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

New virus confirmed in Ohio dog may be infecting, killing other dogs in state | cleveland.com


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow that sure is scary. Hope they can figure out what is going on.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

That is scary, thanks for posting it.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

That is very scary  Thank you for posting, this will be something to watch if it starts to spread...


----------

